
Angular 2 in Java and Python: the first multi-language full stack platform? - vfc1
http://blog.jhades.org/angular-2-coming-to-java-python-the-first-multi-language-full-stack-platform/
======
vfc1
This is likely not in 2016, but then again we never know. Looks its really
becoming a platform, with the whole Native Script thing, lets see where this
goes.

